# Great Labor Day weekend.



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 6, 2021)

My daughter and family came for the holiday weekend. We had a wonderful visit and my son in law and grandkids cleaned out my veggie garden for me.
I still have a few tomato plants left but I will get to that later on in the season..
The fence needed to be repaired and they did that also
.
The garden was pretty wet from all the rain we had and the kids forgot their old shoes so my daughter tied plastic shopping bags on their feet. 
I didn't think the bags would hold but they did.

While they worked outside my daughter updated maps on our very old GPS we use in the car while telling me smoke signals would work better, then she deleted things on my laptop that somehow I mange to download. 
 We already made plans for them to visit us for Thanksgiving so now I have that to look forward to.
I'm so thankful for such a loving and kind family.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 6, 2021)

That's special, indeed, @Ruth n Jersey 
I am happy for you. 
And those plastic bag shoes, they will remember for a very long time, as a highlight to the visit!


----------



## MickaC (Sep 6, 2021)

@Ruth n Jersey    So happy you had a chance to be with family.
Hopefully covid is done keeping family and friends apart.
Love those smiley faces.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 6, 2021)

It’s amazing that your little garden could yield such a bumper crop of great memories!

I’m sure that those plastic bags will come up during the Thanksgiving dinner conversation this year and for years to come.


----------

